# A6 tranny???



## eurovseuro (Aug 5, 2008)

Im looking to buy a a6 audi. 1999 -2004. 
Did they make a manual transmission for this model?
how are the automatic models. good or bad??
Thanks


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: A6 tranny??? (eurovseuro)*

I believe the only way to get a stick is with the 2.7TT engine, or swapping one in yourself.
Tips are tips, more livable then the typical auto tranny, but I tend to forget I am in a certain gear when I use it in tip mode. Then again, when I hit Denver or Colorado Springs traffic, I don't mind the tip. Never the less, if I could of gotten a stick with the avant, I would of.


----------



## eurovseuro (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: A6 tranny??? (Snowhere)*

thanks for your response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i guess i could live with the automatic


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 tranny??? (eurovseuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_...get a stick is with the 2.7TT engine, or swapping one in yourself.

Hey Euro
Nope that is incorrect. The C5 came with a 6 speed from 2002 to 2004. I am not sure about earlier than that (pre-facelift). The S-line came out in 2004, and incidently only came with the tip-tronic. No idea why...
If you can get your hands on a 2002, 2003 or 2004 (post facelift) A6 with the sport suspension and sport seats all you would need to buy to make it a manual "S-line" is the rear spoiler and S-line badges








Here's some homework...
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...T.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...T.pdf
The 4.2 only came in tip, so that might be what Snowwhere was thinking about. Someone on here recently converted a 4.2 to manual, as an fyi.
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## zymol75 (Jun 23, 2007)

Also to consider. Level10 performance offers a bullitproof tranny they call th "Animal" I am putting their whole system in my 99 A6 Avant 2.8. My car's trans crapped out (big surprise there??) so I have to replace it anyway. 
Also I've been told APR has a flash for the TCM to drop the shift delay in Tip mode but I think Level 10's TCM is Performance flashed anyway. Check it out @ http://www.levelten.com/store/audi.htm


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: A6 tranny??? (Massboykie)*

Thanks Massboykie, I did not know that about the 3.0. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you know if that tranny is downward compatibly?


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: A6 tranny??? (Snowhere)*

Hey Snowhere
Not a problem. Not sure about the compatibility though. I can have a look in ETKA to see if I can find it on one of the other models.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## rageman (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you saying the 3.0 was available in the US with a manual transmission? I wasn't aware of that.
Pre-facelift 2.7t came with a 6-spd manual; 2.8 was available with a 5-spd manual, but good luck finding one. None were available in avant form AFAIK.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (rageman)*

Hey Rage
Nope I meant in terms of putting a 6speed on a 3.0. Not sure if that was what the question was. As far as the avant... I think you are right about them only being tips. I've only seen 6 speeds on the 2.7 allroad not the regular Avant.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## eurovseuro (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

thanks for all the unselfish info guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

